# Pregnancy testing



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone tell me when I should do a pregnancy test.  I had a day 5 blast put in yesterday and my appointment for a test on Tuesday 30th but I would rather test at home to prepare myself for the news.

Any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My sister had a blast put back and she was told to not test any earlier then 9 days past transfer.  So it sounds like the date they have given you is the minimum. 

You can always do a home test in the morning.

I always test early and have had positives 7 days past transfer.

Good luck.

X


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Stacey

Thanks for replying, I will do a hpt in the Monday which will be one day early and hopefully it will be accurate.


----------

